# Please Help-Need to find vintage 33 LP Vinyl of Halloween Songs



## vetter174 (Jul 11, 2017)

***UPDATE***

I was able to finally track down the title and author of this. I'd be grateful for any leads you guys may be able to provide.

The title of the collection is "Halloween Happenings" by Jill Gallina from 1983. It was created for elementary school music curriculum. I was actually wrong about it being a 33 LP Vinyl record. It appears to originally have been a cassette tape but there may have been a CD at a later point.

Needless to say, it's long out of print. I contacted the author who is very sweet but she didn't even have a copy in her personal possession.

I've done exhaustive searches on Ebay, Amazon, used book stores, etc., but no success.

A few university libraries, and the New York Public Library have it in their collections, but I don't know if it even includes the cassette/CD.

If anyone comes across it or can lead me to the promised land I'll make sure it's worth your time!  Thanks everyone!!



I'm desperately looking for some Halloween songs I grew up with in elementary school in the mid 80s.

I remember my music teacher playing them so it must have come from a vinyl record, or perhaps a cassette tape.

The songs sound like they came out of the early 70s, but perhaps as early as mid 60s to early 80s. They have a very retro/campy sound but are extremely catchy and charming.

One has to do with Pumpkin Pie, and part of the lyrics are this:
"Pumpkin Pie, Pumpkin Pie, Tasty as Can be. That down home country cooking, that's the kind for me." (This was sung by a younger man and if I recall had a bit of a southern drawl to it).

Another is about Cats/Catmobile. The words I remember are this:
"We're calling all cats, we're calling all cats, it's time to get behind the wheel. It's really fun to drive our catmobile." (This was sung by a woman).

Finally, there's this; it's sort of a Halloween square dance song:
"It's Halloween night, circle to the right. Circle to the right on Halloween night. Keep that circle spinning round, time for a Halloween, hoe-down."

I've found one or two references to these songs by doing google searches. One person said they remember it from music class in elementary school. But no one knew any info about them. I'm wondering if the songs were recorded for Educational Purposes and never released for the general public. Either that or the record is extremely rare.

I'd be grateful to anyone who can help me identify the record since I'd like to share these with my son who's 5 years old. Thanks!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Hmmm... this may be a tough one to find. I've done a few searches and am coming up empty too.


----------



## vetter174 (Jul 11, 2017)

lizzyborden said:


> Hmmm... this may be a tough one to find. I've done a few searches and am coming up empty too.


Thanks for your help with this. I can't believe this is so hard to find.

The other couple people I've seen comment on the internet all seem to remember these songs from grade school in the 70s through mid 80s. So I think they came from some music curriculum book with an accompanying record. While we did sing them, there was also definitely a record that went along with it.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

OMG I had forgotten that pumpkin pie song till you mentioned it! 

If I find anything about it, I'll let you know....


----------



## vetter174 (Jul 11, 2017)

kmeyer1313 said:


> OMG I had forgotten that pumpkin pie song till you mentioned it!
> 
> If I find anything about it, I'll let you know....


Nice to hear someone else remembers this!

Well, I was able to track down these songs, but I haven't been able to find the cassette or CD.

It came from a book/cassette called "Halloween Happenings" from 1983 by Jill Gallina. I'm trying to find a way to get a copy of the songs somehow.


----------



## Bosco P. Soultrane (Sep 11, 2015)

IT is out of print and the publisher is not planning on a reprint., but you could write her, I believe she has a facebook page, apparently she is very prolific with educational songs. I think her and her husband have published many children's educational songs.
I believe she lives in New Jersey.


----------



## Bosco P. Soultrane (Sep 11, 2015)

try here: http://www.opus-two.com/Eduorff.html it says they have a copy for $10.50 in canada, you have to email them. Near the bottom of the webpage under "General Collections" you'll find it. Not sure if it's just the book or the cassette, you'll have to ask.


----------



## vetter174 (Jul 11, 2017)

Bosco P. Soultrane said:


> try here: http://www.opus-two.com/Eduorff.html it says they have a copy for $10.50 in canada, you have to email them. Near the bottom of the webpage under "General Collections" you'll find it. Not sure if it's just the book or the cassette, you'll have to ask.


Thanks a million for your help. I did a lot of searching but I didn't come across that website. I'll see if they have the audio cassette or CD.

Well I e mailed Jill on Sunday...still waiting for a response. Only other place I saw this available is in three college libraries-in Tennessee, Pennsylvania, and Washington state. NY public library may also have a copy. Too bad I don't live anywhere near those places. 

I'll post an update if I make any progress. Thanks again!!


----------



## vetter174 (Jul 11, 2017)

So Jill e mailed me...unfortunately "Halloween Happenings" was one of her first and oldest collections, and she doesn't even have a personal copy in her possession. Otherwise she would have made me a copy. 

I e mailed the person who does the website you listed to see if the audio is available. Otherwise I need to make a copy from one of those three libraries somehow.


----------



## Bosco P. Soultrane (Sep 11, 2015)

vetter174 said:


> So Jill e mailed me...unfortunately "Halloween Happenings" was one of her first and oldest collections, and she doesn't even have a personal copy in her possession. Otherwise she would have made me a copy.
> 
> I e mailed the person who does the website you listed to see if the audio is available. Otherwise I need to make a copy from one of those three libraries somehow.


well, that is great that she wrote you back. Too bad, I am sure she liked those songs, too. Seems like a nice lady.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Found another source that says its the book and cassette! A bit prIcey at $62.95 though. No picture of the product but does list the author as J. Gallina. 

https://www.jwpepper.com/Halloween-Happenings-Book-Acc-Cass/3273877.item#/submit


----------



## vetter174 (Jul 11, 2017)

lizzyborden said:


> Found another source that says its the book and cassette! A bit prIcey at $62.95 though. No picture of the product but does list the author as J. Gallina.
> 
> https://www.jwpepper.com/Halloween-Happenings-Book-Acc-Cass/3273877.item#/submit


Thanks for posting the link. I tried adding that to the cart for purchase but unfortunately it says the item is out of stock.

I'm surprised how rare this is. I've scoured used book sites but I've found no trace of the cassette or CD. Maybe because it's meant for music teacher's to use in their curriculum and not or the general public??


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Grumble... why do they keep it listed when they don't plan to get any more!


----------



## pookiemonster (Aug 26, 2009)

Hopefully you guys find this i'm an avid collector of halloween music!


----------



## vetter174 (Jul 11, 2017)

pookiemonster said:


> Hopefully you guys find this i'm an avid collector of halloween music!


Yes! This is a really interesting collection. It's designed for grade school music class but it's good campy fun that really got me in the autumn spirit.

Unfortunately I've seen no trace of it for sale and I've done exhaustive searches on ebay, Amazon, and used book stores. I did request it from a library so it's supposed to be shipped to my local library. But I'm not even sure it includes the music. It may be just the sheet music.

Then I've found a couple music teachers that I see incorporate it into their class, but they've been less than helpful after I reached out. 

I'd appreciate any leads on this but I have a feeling it will be an uphill climb.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll keep my eyes out for it too. Have you been able to find an image of the cover?


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Where in Pennsylvania did you find it?


----------



## vetter174 (Jul 11, 2017)

Mansfield university of Pennsylvania. I requested it through an inter library loan at my local library and should be receiving it soon. But unfortunately I believe it's only going to be the sheet music and not the recording.


----------



## Bosco P. Soultrane (Sep 11, 2015)

If it is just the sheet music, maybe you can finder a singer and piano/guitar player to record the songs.


----------



## vetter174 (Jul 11, 2017)

Bosco P. Soultrane said:


> If it is just the sheet music, maybe you can finder a singer and piano/guitar player to record the songs.


That's a great idea. I love it. Part of the reason I wanted this is to share with my kids because I have many fond memories of the Halloween season from it. But if I can find someone who can read the music properly and perform the songs, we can even sing along ourselves. 

I still hope I can somehow find the recording because of the memories I have and because it just had an interesting campy sound from that era. But your idea may give us just as much fun. Thank you for the suggestion!!


----------



## imbigjacob (Jul 10, 2019)

Jill Gallina just released Halloween Happenings as an MP3! You can find it on her website at jillandmichaelgallina.com


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

i know its been awhile,,have u found what u were looking for yet?


----------



## Artcurus (Aug 15, 2016)

This is a long shot, contact Jill back, and see if she can get a hold of the original two track reel to reel master.


----------



## Nordhues (Oct 29, 2019)

It has been awhile but I do have the sheet music and mp3 version of this song taken from the original cassette. I got it from my elementary music teacher and had it converted. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*





Shop | gallina







www.jillandmichaelgallina.com




*


----------

